# Denison Ipod Intergration for MMI??? Out of business??



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

There website was shut down... anyone know the details??


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Denison Ipod Intergration for MMI??? Out of business?? (GotKidz)*

http://www.dension.com/icelinkgateway500.php
Site still works for me...???


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Denison Ipod Intergration for MMI??? Out of business?? (GLI_Man)*

yeah, working fine here too.


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Denison Ipod Intergration for MMI??? Out of business?? (bhb399mm)*

this was the ine i found... 
http://www.densionusa.com/
thanks for your help


----------



## chris09 (Jul 3, 2007)

How much does the Gateway 500 product cost? 300 bucks for the Audi AMI ipod integration sounds pricey, though I am willing to pay for it. If the denison product is cheaper, but good, I'll go for it.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (chris09)*

It's much more than $300, but it's the only game in town if you didn't buy your car w/ AMI. A recent post on AudiWorld suggests Audi Customer Service is suggesting Q4 2007. I wonder if I'll still own my Audi by then!


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (chris09)*

I found an email from the Canadian distributor quoting $549 CDN. Despite the current exchange rates, my guess is $499 USD.


----------



## chris09 (Jul 3, 2007)

I currently acquired a 2005 or 2006 A6 from a friend for free (he's paying the rest of the lease and moving out of the country) and I haven't seen it yet so I can't say exactly which. However, do both vehicles come with AMI?


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (chris09)*

AMI was a option starting in '07, so your vehicle won't be equipped with it.








http://www.audicanada.ca/audi/....html


----------



## karmarocks (Mar 3, 2008)

*AMI & This Cable on ebay*

This is my first post, and so I may be doing this wrong; if so, my apologies. I have a 2006 A6 for which I have a Gateway 500 on order from Enfig, but today I saw this on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...n%3D4
This appears to be an AMI cable. If so, that will be good only for 07 on up, right? Damn shame Audi figured out how to make this easy then.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: AMI & This Cable on ebay (karmarocks)*

It's a cable that goes between your iPod and the AMI itself. It will very likely work for any Audi with AMI - which was an option starting in 2007 (I think...).
Welcome to Fourtitude!


----------



## mahls10 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: AMI & This Cable on ebay (GLI_Man)*

karmarocks,
Please share your input with the install on the Dension product when you accomplish it. I too have an 06 A6 S-line, and have been thinking about this product for 5 months now. Problem is, it's so darn expensive!!!
thanks
Jeff


----------

